# 1976 Audi 100 LS(C1)



## Super T (Jan 27, 2007)

I recently bought a 76 Audi 100LS off a friend of mine, it sat in a field for some 30 years. The auto transmission slips when it gets warm and the floor plan needs to be replaced. I'm looking for any info I can find on this car and somewhere to buy parts, or what parts I could interchange from another car. If anyone has any info please let me know. I'm sure someones going to ask, so I will get pics when I can.


----------



## Germancarservice (Feb 16, 2004)

*Audi C1*

Hello,

I also have a C1 and can tell you that there is not a lot of online support.

The best that I have found is a Yahoo group...do a search there and you'll find it.

Post some more info of your car!

Best of luck!

Troy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Super T said:


> I recently bought a 76 Audi 100LS off a friend of mine, it sat in a field for some 30 years. The auto transmission slips when it gets warm and the floor plan needs to be replaced. I'm looking for any info I can find on this car and somewhere to buy parts, or what parts I could interchange from another car. If anyone has any info please let me know. I'm sure someones going to ask, so I will get pics when I can.


Thanks for posting. There aren't many of these cars out there and they can be finicky to say the least. For parts I'd suggest you do a search on the Audi.de website for Audi Tradition's shop. They sell many NOS parts and even some used out of the warehouse in Germany.


----------



## Super T (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow I forgot I even made this post! The car has since been moved to my garage at home where she waits inline behind my 73 Vw bus. Sometimes it's hard to find a reason to keep this car, due to the condition of the body. But every time I see a picture of one restored I just smile and think "I have one of those cars, it could look like that one day!" 

I still haven't actually taken pictures of it. Sorry.

It's a beige 3 speed auto 4 door sedan. It has the 4 round headlights, brown interior. I guess I still don't really know much about it.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I know of a junkyard in Washington state that has quite a good number of these cars...
I'll look up the contact info, and post it here.

Good luck.
I miss my C1.


----------



## eleanorhunter (Nov 11, 2014)

I always love Audi. Recently my husband gifted me an Audi and maniamania earrings. It feels nice when some dear to you give such a surprise.


----------

